# Can anyone tell me what veh this is?



## Scoobie Newbie (6 Feb 2005)




----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Feb 2005)

It's a Panhard VBL. A VBL is a 4 ton class 4x4 armored vehicle offered in short or long versions, offered in various configurations including infantry carrier, scout, intelligence and EW, liaison, security, command, anti-tank and anti-aircraft roles. Over 2,400 are operational or on order with 15 world armies. The vehicle offers high mobility on land, and has full amphibious capability. It is also deployable on helicopters and transport aircraft, such as C-160 and C-130. The VBL has an integral steel armored hull, providing protection against 7.62mm and fragmentation, and anti-personnel mines. It has a payload of 1 ton, including crew and armament.

http://www.defense-update.com/products/v/vbl-panhard.htm


----------



## aesop081 (6 Feb 2005)

damn.........recceguy beat me to it !!  :mg:


----------



## Jungle (6 Feb 2005)

See here: http://www.defense.gouv.fr/dicod/sites/dga/enjeux/les_programmes_d_armement/systemes_des_forces/la_maitrise_du_milieu_aeroterrestre/vbl/le_vehicule_blinde_leger_vbl/


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (6 Feb 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------

